# Computer Boots into Sleep/Standby Mode



## chrishattich (May 2, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I used my desktop computer as normal earlier in the day and let it go into sleep mode while I went out to do some errands. When I got back, I shook the mouse as usual to wake it up and something similar to a safe mode prompt(press F1 to restart, press F2 to continue in Safe Mode, etc.) appeared on the screen.

I pressed F1 and the screen went black and then flashed the monitor's "VGA preparing to enter sleep mode" prompt. The screen went back to black and the monitor's *********** button changed to amber(sleep/standby mode). I turned the monitor off and on several times and eventually pulled the cord from the back of the monitor, waited thirty seconds, and then powered the monitor up again. Each time I was greeted with the "VGA preparing to enter sleep mode" prompt, the screen going black, and the monitor button changing to amber. I checked the cables and everything looks fine(got a "no VGA connection" prompt on the screen when I disconnected the cable on the hard drive end).

I rebooted the hard drive and it booted normally(made the usual sounds and the power button on the hard drive lit up white as it usually does). Still, the screen did the same pattern as noted above(doesn't even show the Dell blue flash, instead straight to the VGA prompt). Tried that a few more times and now the light on the hard drive goes straight to amber(never white) although the boot up noises sound normal. I've also tried removing all/various hardware and hard restarts but nothing has changed.

Any ideas ? Video card gone bad/come unseated ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What model Dell? Is the warranty expired?

Does the PC have integrated graphics or a dedicated sound card?

Perform the following steps:
-Remove the power from the system and open the case
-Remove the graphics card from the PC (if equipped)
-Clear the CMOS settings (removing the battery from the motherboard for a few minutes will suffice)
-Attempt to boot the PC using the integrated graphics (if equipped)

If unsuccessful continue:
-Remove all RAM and attempt to boot the PC? You should get a series of beeps (if no beeps most likely motherboard)
-Try swapping the Memory and testing one at a time
-Remove any PCI card installed (modem,nic,sound,etc)
-Disconnect drives (storage and optical)
-Inspect motherboard for damaged capacitors
-Test with another PSU


----------

